# No IP Address



## terrlyn1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I am running XP home SP2, my wireless conntection says it is connected, but I cannot open the browsers. I have tried pinging and ipconfig/release, talked with our provider and they talked me through all the same fixes I already tried and finally transferred me to Toshiba Help. When I go into DOS, to ipconfig, I get this message:

Windows IP Configuration
An internal error occurred: the request is not supported
Please contact Microsoft Product Support Sevices for further help
Additional information: Unable to query host name.

When I ping www.yahoo.com I get the message: Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

When I ping 4.0.0.1 the error message is:
Unable to contact IP driver, error code 2.

My computer is a Toshiba Satellite M55-S3512 Laptop

When I check the Device Manager, and the properties for my network adapter, I also have no MAC Address. Activity under the Connection Status says 12 Packets have been sent out, 0 have been received. 
I'm frustrated at this point and don't know what else to try. (My son has the identical laptop, and his is fine: I'm on it right now.)


----------



## terrlyn1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Tried loading the direct DSL connection from the modem disk from provider and it won't connect that way either. I also read the post that said the problem was solved and tried those. They didn't work either. Now I am getting hopeless...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Let's try this next:

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 and Vista.
*
For XP, *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## terrlyn1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I took it to a repair shop, and they ran all kinds of diagnostics on it, ran outside network adapters on it, ran powerful anti-virus, and nothing worked. They said a full system restore was in order. I did try to reset the ip address and winsock catalog before and it didn't work. I tried it again and no luck...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You may want to first try a Windows repair install: http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------

